# CPF Flashlight Photo Competition



## Coop (Feb 17, 2007)

Well the entry period has officially been closed...

No more entries accepted...

thank you all for your participation... You can vote here:


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/155257






As there are quite a lot of people on the forum who are into photography, how about a Flashlight Photo Competition? 

The rules:

- All CPF members can participate
- The subject has to be a flashlight
- Only daylight, household lamps and flashlights used for illumination, Flash restricted to camera built in flash*
- No photoshop etc other than resizing & cropping
- 1 photo per person
- The photo has to be named (for voting purposes)
- Photos have to comply with CPF rules

* to keep it fair for CPFers with less advanced kit

Post your entry in this thread, along with the title of the photo. Entries can be submitted until 28-02-2007 23:59:59 (international dateline counts), after that, I'll start a new thread with a poll for people to vote. After 1 week of voting, the winner will be announced. 

Posting extra info on what you used and how you did take the pic is also welcome (others might learn from it).

This is just for the glory & honour... 


p.s. mods, I hope I'm not breaking any rules with this, If I am, please close the thread.


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 17, 2007)

What do we win besides glory and honor?


----------



## Coop (Feb 17, 2007)

carbine15 said:


> What do we win besides glory and honor?




nothing... this is just for fun... Or maybe the winner can decide on the subject of the next competition?


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 17, 2007)

If AluminumOvercast posts a pic he will win hands down.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll have a go.

I call it "...But this one is mine."

Click for higher res. The only modification I made was to crop it slightly.




Flashlight Info:
-Night-Ops Gladius (S/N 17xxx)
-Surefire FM34 Beamshaper
-2xRCR123A Tenergy 3.0V 900mAh Li-Ion

Shot Info:
-Camera: Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ50
-Macro lens: Digital Concepts 0.5x
-Lighting: 3xCR123A>2C Mag, 5-cell Mag-Num Star, head removed

Image Info:
Focal Length: 7mm
F-Number: F/11
Exposure Time: 4s
ISO Speed: ISO-100
Exposure Compensation: 0 step

The version on imageshack is scaled down, but I have the full-res, 3MB file available.


----------



## Coop (Feb 17, 2007)

And we have out first entry! Thank you TigerhawkT3!


----------



## Illum (Feb 17, 2007)

MayCooper said:


> - The subject has to be a flashlight



does this mean individual light pics and not group shots?


----------



## Coop (Feb 17, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> does this mean individual light pics and not group shots?




Please keep it to one flashlight.

If this little competition is a success, we can always do another one for group shots...


----------



## Coop (Feb 17, 2007)

My own personal entry:








Title: Surefire L4 in RGB color

Flashlight Info:
- Surefire L4

Shot Info:
- Camera: Konica Minolta Dynax 5D
- Lens: Sigma 80mm macro 
- Lighting: 50w halogen bulb, indirect on subject. 2X blue led fauxton, mounted on helping hands. 2X green led fauxton mounted on helping hands. Cateye bicycle rear light.

Image Info:
- Focal Length: 80mm
- Aperture: F/22
- Shutter speed: 6s
- Sensitivity: ISO-400
- Exposure Compensation: 0 stops


----------



## jtice (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll throw one in.

SuperLight III
Daylight, no flash.
Canon A95





~John


----------



## Xanteen (Feb 17, 2007)

I shot this pic of my U2 a while back with a 200mm macro on my D200. The hardest part of making this image was focusing... oh, and seeing anything but a big purple square for hours afterwards.

It might look familiar.

Edit- I'll name it 'Light at the End of the Tunnel'


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's mine. 






bernie

EDIT ... got slapped on the hands for not supplying a name  ... so "landscape" it is.

Camera is Canon Powershot S1 IS
handheld without tripod
on black cardboard
normal room light without additional lighting
camera settings on manual, but forgotten


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Xanteen ... this is a gorgous pic !!!
Got a bigger version of that one?
bernie


----------



## Pumaman (Feb 17, 2007)

very nice xanteen! your avatar's size doesn't do that shot justice.

Here is a pic I took a few days ago that qualifies. Its of a nickel-plated, seoul modded Lumapower LM-303.





"Lucky Nickel"


Kodak V550 camera
F2.8, 3 sec exposure
no ambient light
light painted with photon freedom

look forward to seeing the competition:naughty:


----------



## Trashman (Feb 17, 2007)

"Lux Scuff"






Taken with my Pentax Optio S4, Super Macro setting. Lighting provided by me holding a Streamlight Scorpion (xenon) and a piece of white paper (to reflect the light) in one hand, while I shoot with the other!


----------



## abvidledUK (Feb 17, 2007)

Enterprise 









.


----------



## Xanteen (Feb 17, 2007)

Sure- For desktop wallpaper or something? PM me and I can give you a link.
And, thanks- Bernie. Really like the Pineapple, pick too. great lighting.



Kiessling said:


> Hey Xanteen ... this is a gorgous pic !!!
> Got a bigger version of that one?
> bernie


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 17, 2007)

SO old pics count? Heres my entry:

I call it "Two diamonds on a white shag rug."






No flash used, just a SF L4 and a UV light. I am no photographer, so I cant tell you all the shutter stuff and F-stop thingys. It is one of my favorite pics however.... :rock:


----------



## skalomax (Feb 17, 2007)

Dont tell Wave Particle!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 18, 2007)

For some reason, I assumed that all that mattered in the pics was the lights, not the environment/setting. Well, you know what they say about assuming.


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't have an artistic bone in my body......


" A Hand-full of Light"

The light source was the flash built into my Casio Exlim EX-S500. The camera compensated for the bright forground, so the background is dark by comparison.







Is it fair if I replace the picture with a better one of the same light before the voting. That assumes I can create a better picture. 

Daniel


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 18, 2007)

gadget_lover said:


> I don't have an artistic bone in my body......
> ...
> Daniel


That makes two of us. :candle:


----------



## 65535 (Feb 18, 2007)

Camera Make: Canon
Camera Model: Canon PowerShot SD300
Image Date: 2006:03:24 23:15:58
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 17.4mm
CCD Width: 5.69mm
Exposure Time: 0.800 s
Aperture: f/4.9
Exposure Bias: 0.67
White Balance: Manual
Metering Mode: Center Weight
Exposure Mode: Manual


PSM's photo info.


----------



## Coop (Feb 18, 2007)

Kiessling: I need a name for your pic

abvidledUK: I like your pic, but I'm sorry, it doesn't qualify...



gadget_lover said:


> Is it fair if I replace the picture with a better one of the same light before the voting. That assumes I can create a better picture.



no, that wouldn't be fair. and it would make the competition impossible to manage... not to mention that I actually like your pic...


----------



## Bob_G (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, I'll throw this one on the pile.

Edit: I didn't read the rules because I didn't realize this was actually a contest so I'll name it - 

Mossy Ion


----------



## abvidledUK (Feb 18, 2007)

MayCooper said:


> abvidledUK: I like your pic, but I'm sorry, it doesn't qualify...
> 
> no, that wouldn't be fair. and it would make the competition impossible to manage... not to mention that I actually like your pic...



I am stunned by your rejection.

And after I trekked all the way to the forum too....

However, I won't be phased by it. I will transport myself back to my Kingdom.

(I have a warped mind)

Sorry to tribble you all.


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 18, 2007)

"Toad fights chinese flashlight"






Flashlight: 6W2Mode light from Dae
Lightning: Surefire E2D
Camera: Olympus µ300

Eric


----------



## yclo (Feb 18, 2007)

My Second Light

-YC


----------



## Ra (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok,, If its just for fun.. I'm in !!

Picture of the 10 watt WA HID-burner of my mini HID-monster, with a two-headed ghost reflected in the reflector:

Named "Hidghost"






Pic taken with Sony R-1 at F/16 iso160 (2850k WB) 10" exposure With homemade macro lens..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 18, 2007)

Xanteen ... PM inbound 

After the slap onmy hand I added a name and some tech stuff info that I could recall. And count me in to the club of the "know nothings" about photography  

bernie


----------



## Nitroz (Feb 18, 2007)

"Ice Waterfall"




Taken with Canon Powershot 500 F7, iso400.


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 18, 2007)

This was a great idea. So far all the pics are great.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 18, 2007)

PD on a Strat





Canon A95, full auto/no flash with only overcast sunlight coming into my open garage.


----------



## atm (Feb 19, 2007)

Leefed








Kiessling said:


> And count me in to the club of the "know nothings" about photography


+1!

Camera was a Canon PowerShot A630, lighting was that big bright thing in the sky (sorry to be so technical...).


----------



## mobile1 (Feb 19, 2007)

GatLight V1's


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 19, 2007)

Alright, got a new image. The camera settings were ISO 100, F7.1, Daylight WB, 1/2.5 shutter. The lights in use were four 6500K 14W CFL's, a Lumahunter DX1 with Lux V, Lumaray FL6, and a Maxlite I with TXOH.

Picture title is "EDC"


----------



## Coop (Feb 19, 2007)

Mobile1, thats a great pic, but unfortunately, it does not comply with the rules... For this competition, the pic has to be of a single flashlight. (see post 1, 7 & 8). Maybe in a future round of competition we can do group shots.

As the pic does not comply with the rules, feel free to replace your pics to some that do.



Iced_theater: thanks for your new entry


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll have to see if I have any single light photos, if not, I will have to take one.


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 19, 2007)

this soun uh... this seems fun


----------



## analogguy (Feb 20, 2007)

Original Orb. Photo taken with a cheapie Pentax Optio.


----------



## asdalton (Feb 21, 2007)

Fenix and Flytrap









Kodak EasyShare C875
cropped and reduced for web posting.

photo n00b, but the camera picked these for me (closeup, bright preset):
1/30 sec, f2.80, iso 160, no flash


----------



## jeffb (Feb 21, 2007)

Tiny Draco Big Dollars




jeffb


----------



## cy (Feb 21, 2007)

ti PD work


----------



## pcmike (Feb 21, 2007)

Someone has a sickness


----------



## Coop (Feb 21, 2007)

Cy, while I love your collection, the pic has to be of a single flashlight...


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nothing special, but always liked how this one came out. 

"River Rock"






Lowly Canon A40 with flourescent lights.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 21, 2007)

Got *green*?


----------



## Arkayne (Feb 21, 2007)

Taken the day I proposed to my gf 7/06. I had to sneak this guy into my backpack for the personal post-proposal skyshow. She played with it more than me!

"Will you marry me... and my HID?"


----------



## greenLED (Feb 21, 2007)

Man, I keep changing my mind about the name of my pic.

I like Beam's (but don't tell him that). :nana:


----------



## Coop (Feb 21, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Man, I keep changing my mind about the name of my pic.



Doesn't matter if you change it GreenLed, it's already on the list I'm keeping (as paint it green). as it's a lot easier for me to keep track of all entries when I process them 1 by 1 when they come in, rather than going through them all at once when the entrance period ends...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 22, 2007)

This has been seen before. The LSL






Geoff


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 22, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Got *green*?



No fair! Uber cool, donated lights should be exempt from this competition!

Just kidding. I really love that shot and it would get my vote.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 22, 2007)

A Glass of Jet





I photoshopped the name and copyright in... hope that's ok? 
(and cropping)


----------



## Xanteen (Feb 22, 2007)

LEDcandle- That's cool.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 22, 2007)

MayCooper said:


> Doesn't matter if you change it GreenLed, it's already on the list I'm keeping (as paint it green).


Thanks, May. I saw Beam's pic and got thinking rock music, "Paint it Black" came to mind (great song!), and that's where I got the original name. Later I was reading the news and saw the "Got MILK" ad...


Mr. Candle, you'd like that shaken or stirred? :laughing:


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 22, 2007)

Xanteen, thanks! 

Greenie, I'll take it strobed! :laughing:


----------



## nuggett (Feb 22, 2007)

*ML1*


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 22, 2007)

Title: "_Watch This_"


----------



## greenLED (Feb 22, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> Greenie, I'll take it strobed! :laughing:




Nice pic, 47.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 22, 2007)

I wouldn't touch that line with a proverbial 3.05 meter pole 



Arkayne said:


> She played with it more than me!


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice shot, David. Did you do that one yourself?



4sevens said:


> Title: "_Watch This_"


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 22, 2007)

Brighteyez said:


> Nice shot, David. Did you do that one yourself?


Thanks greenled, brighteyez. Yes, I used a Canon SD550 with a tripod
and ambient lighting. I sold that SS Luminox on BST


----------



## Grox (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow, the photos are great. Keep them coming!


----------



## skalomax (Feb 22, 2007)

Nothing special but at least It has "soul" :laughing:


----------



## carlsjrman (Feb 22, 2007)

here's my extremely amateurish entry:







I'll call it "marine corps issue"


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 23, 2007)

Jet Beam C-LE


----------



## Coop (Feb 26, 2007)

bumpitybump...

just 2 more days to enter your picture...


----------



## clipse (Feb 26, 2007)

My old EDC Line-UP. (that was untill I sold my A2) I can't wait to get another 2 cell Surefire. 

****pic deleted because I'm a dumb butt and can't read the directions**** 

I'll add a different one tonight.


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's my hopelessly lame entry... nonetheless, I like it. 

_Chromination._


----------



## Danbo (Feb 26, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> Here's my hopelessly lame entry... nonetheless, I like it.
> 
> _Chromination._



Milky, is that what my latest mod is gonna look like? If so, then I'll give it a big thumbs up.


----------



## Coop (Feb 26, 2007)

Clipse: the pic has to be of one light only... Please replace it. Also, the picture has to be named  I'm looking forward to your entry.

milky: :bow:


----------



## zx7dave (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is my entry. Photo is called "Green & Black" my SF Z3, an old Army kevelar helment, & gloves taken with Canon Optura 50 on Auto settings using natural daylight and no flash.


----------



## orb (Feb 26, 2007)

This Beer's on me...


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 26, 2007)

orb said:


> This Beer's on me...




You should get bonus points just for getting that thing balanced in the first place! oo:


----------



## orb (Feb 26, 2007)

Cheers Milky,I Probably couldn't have balanced it after I drank it :drunk:


----------



## clipse (Feb 27, 2007)

MayCooper said:


> Clipse: the pic has to be of one light only... Please replace it. Also, the picture has to be named  I'm looking forward to your entry.
> 
> milky: :bow:



I took the pic out of the thread. I'll get a new one of one of my lights tonight. I had several available but none that I wanted to enter.


----------



## PEU (Feb 27, 2007)

Does this one comply with the rules?

Tittle: Shades of Quebracho





Here is the production version of it:



 


Pablo


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, I will try to play this game with this picture I took with my Old Sony Camera, because I really like it I hope people will like it too 

Picture removed as it didn't comply with the rules


----------



## pcmike (Feb 27, 2007)

You all fail... rules are one light only.


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it is one light.. itishiki  And I don't see where it is specified one light ?


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 27, 2007)

The very first post specifies the picture is to be of a single light, without fancy lighting (other than flashlights).

Daniel


----------



## jtice (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, technically, that is one light,,, just multiples of it. 

~John


----------



## Ledean (Feb 27, 2007)

[url="http://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00067dm3.jpg"]
The Silver Bullet .





[/url]


----------



## Ledean (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry double post..


----------



## Coop (Feb 27, 2007)

.

double post


----------



## Coop (Feb 27, 2007)

Peu & Frenchyled, unfortunately your pics are not within the rules (as pcmike kindly pointed out). You have the opportunity to replace them with single flashlight pics.

Ledean, please name your picture. 


keep em coming! entry period is almost over...


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 28, 2007)

MayCooper said:


> Peu & Frenchyled, unfortunately your pics are not within the rules (as pcmike kindly pointed out). You have the opportunity to replace them with single flashlight pics.
> 
> Ledean, please name your picture.
> 
> ...



Ok MayCooper, here is my second try...Hey.. it is one flashlight in a mirror, not two 

Title : *Mirrored MacLux*


----------



## Coop (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for naming your pic Ledean, and thanls for your new entry frenchyled!


Just hours remaining until the entry period is over and I will get to work on the voting post...

for the people who still have to enter a substitute pic because their original entry didn't comply with the rules, please do so before the entry period ends. Any changes after that will not be accepted.


----------



## PEU (Feb 28, 2007)

well... I don't care if its not within the rules, I like the picture I posted, thats why I posted it  

Here it goes again:







Good luck to the competitors!


Pablo


----------



## Flymo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey,

I cannot post a picture.....





Please give advise !!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 28, 2007)

"Afterglow"






Thought I would toss this one in just for fun.


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 28, 2007)

Flymo said:


> Hey,
> 
> I cannot post a picture.....
> 
> ...



Hey, what is your problem ? send your picture to me and I will let you know the link for posting it  frenchyled(at)free(dot)fr


----------



## Coop (Feb 28, 2007)

Flymo said:


> Hey,
> 
> I cannot post a picture.....
> 
> ...




Put your icture online (at your internet provider or at a third party service like photobucket.com or imageshack.com) then post it here using the image button (the yellow postcard with mountains on it) that you see at the top when creating a new post


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## greenLED (Feb 28, 2007)

carbine, I don't think your picture qualifies... :lolsign:





Frenchy, you have the nicest lights... what's inside that little beauty?


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 28, 2007)

Carbine15........... :kewlpics:


----------



## Coop (Feb 28, 2007)

Carabine15: you could have just said


This one:


----------



## jch79 (Feb 28, 2007)

_Made in Hawai'i_






 john


----------



## jch79 (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry - image specs for my photo above are:

Canon Digital Rebel XTi
EF-S 60mm f2.8 Macro USM
25" @ f8.0
ISO 200

Light: What little was left from the day... that, and the streetlight that was outside. 

john


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice pic jch79, but shouldn't it read "assembled in Hawaii"  :laughing:


----------



## jch79 (Feb 28, 2007)

Beam, go play your Stratocaster :nana:


----------



## Taylorf (Feb 28, 2007)

Alright this was just a quick shot of my Exolion Ti under a black light. I took it with a Casio s500 just on auto. It pretty blurry because my camera didnt focus too well on auto.

oops forgot about the title....hmmmmm....lets go with Exotrit.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 28, 2007)

jch79 said:


> Beam, go play your Stratocaster :nana:


 




:laughing: jch79, is that Ukulele made of Acacia Koa?

EDIT: If that Hawaiian fellow enters with pics of his underwater friend, we should pack it up cause he wins hands down.


----------



## Coop (Feb 28, 2007)

Taylorf: please name your picture...


----------



## greenLED (Feb 28, 2007)

jch79 said:


> _Made in Hawai'i_


Hey! How'd you get my light! 

Nice pic!


----------



## Ledean (Feb 28, 2007)

Not much time left .....


----------



## cqbdude (Feb 28, 2007)

These pictures never get old...:laughing:


:rock:


----------



## jch79 (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamhead said:


> is that Ukulele made of Acacia Koa?


You know it! :rock: It's not the typical looking Koa, as it's a little more subtle, but it's 100%.


Beamhead said:


> If that Hawaiian fellow enters with pics of his underwater friend, we should pack it up cause he wins hands down.


He doesn't count! I think I saw in the rules "No Don."



greenPUNK said:


> Hey! How'd you get my light!


Don didn't tell you?? He sent you a crummy ol' used one that I sent back to him! 

:wave: john


----------



## greenLED (Feb 28, 2007)

jch79 said:


> Don didn't tell you?? He sent you a crummy ol' used one that I sent back to him!


 That explains the pre-built scratches! I thought all PD's were like that.... NOT!!:lolsign:


Can you believe I already dropped my PD? Twice. It survived the first drop with no cosmetic effects, but on the second one it got a *tiny* nick on the tail. Not enough to remove the anodizing, but it deformed the Al below. My CR2 (from Larry) is also dinged a bit (near the bezel); my son thought it'd be fun to drag it across the concrete one day... Good thing is, they're both "user" lights, so I don't really feel bad about it.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 28, 2007)

jch79 said:


> You know it! :rock: It's not the typical looking Koa, as it's a little more subtle, but it's 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: john


 
I love that wood, I used it for the feet and the fluted corner rails on this......






May, this isn't meant for the competition.......


----------



## EV_007 (Feb 28, 2007)

Green Tri-Glow Afterburners


----------



## HunterSon (Feb 28, 2007)

Where is Don? He has great photos and looks like he knows his way around a camera. 
EDIT- Maui - EDIT


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 28, 2007)

Title:
GROOOVY 




Praying for light


----------



## Trashman (Mar 1, 2007)

Beamhead said:


> I love that wood, I used it for the feet and the fluted corner rails on this......




You made that!! You talented dog, you. That's really nice. Someday, I'll learn to do that (I hope). There are cabinet/furniture making classes at the local adult school, which I, someday, plan to take. (some--day) 

My snowboard has a fat stripe of inlaid koa running down the center of it (...speaking of koa...).


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 1, 2007)

greenLED said:


> carbine, I don't think your picture qualifies... :lolsign:
> 
> Frenchy, you have the nicest lights... what's inside that little beauty?



Hey GreenLed 

This light is a really unique one that Don & CPF offered me to replace a parcel lost 

All the informations about it are here :

McLux Unibody 

Or directly here :

Unibody prototype  

Thank you !!


----------



## Coop (Mar 1, 2007)

cqbdude: if you want your picture entered in the competition, pick one and give it a name... 

according to my radio controlled clock you have 6 minutes left before the 28th of february 2007 has become history all over the world.... (sent you this notification by PM too)


----------



## Coop (Mar 1, 2007)

Well the entry period has officially been closed...

No more entries accepted...

thank you all for your participation... You can vote here:


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/155257


----------



## Bob_G (Mar 1, 2007)

Jch79,

Shot in the dark, but I thought you might like this painting - your pic reminded me of it.


----------

